# returning shoes without box



## Eve1

Hi,
I just bought shoes for my daughter and when we got home we realised we didn't get the right shoe. She is complaining about them and I know she won't wear them. 
I rang the shop immediately and asked could I return them. I am not looking for a refund just to exchange. They told me I couldn't because I didn't take the box and they had emptied the bin.
They told me it would be like returning clothes without tags.

Is this correct? Can you not return unworn shoes without a box?

thanks
Eve1


----------



## samanthajane

No of course not, the box is the best thing about getting new shoes.....it's too keep them dry where your wearing them. It's the new fashion to keep the box over the shoes!!!

What a stupid reason not to be able to return shoes. I doubt someone who was buying the shoes after you would insisted on the correct box ( thats if they even noticed ) 

I doubt even the staff would know the difference. Yes i know they have the style and size of the show written on the box but is it a huge thing to just put a label over the box and write on it. Surely thats what they would do if a label was damaged. 

I'd go back into the shop and speak to them. It's going to be the same size shoe just a different style, go to buy those shoes put the old ones in that box then ask to exchange them. That way you get the shoes you want and the shop gets to keep hold of it's precious boxes that they just throw in the bin!


----------



## mathepac

Eve1 said:


> ... I just bought shoes for my daughter and when we got home we realised we didn't get the right shoe. She is complaining about them and I know she won't wear them ...


If there is nothing wrong with the shoes other than your daughter whinging about them, the shop is not obliged to exchange them. The box excuse is just downright nonsense.


----------



## Sue Ellen

I've occasionally heard some branches of Clarks mention that they would like you to return the shoes in the box.  They are franchises so this rule differs (I think) from one store to another.  As their receipts state 28 day returns  policy I'm sure they are open to exceptions to the box rule.

You could try ringing www.consumerconnect.ie to see what they have to say about it and possibly try approaching the Manager of the store who may be more customer friendly.


----------



## jimi_xxx

if the they sold the shoes without a box logic says that they should no have any issue you returning them provided the shoes have not be worn and are in a saleable condition i believe you are entitled to return the product to the retailer up to 28 days. the reason why you are returning is not material.


----------



## mcaul

jimi_xxx said:


> i believe you are entitled to return the product to the retailer up to 28 days. the reason why you are returning is not material.


 
totally & utterly wrong

A retailer MAY take a non faulty product back in the interest of good customer relations but there is no onus whatsoever on any retailer to take a product back just because someone doesn't like the style.


----------



## annet

Look at the returns policy - is there any in the shop or on the receipt.  Consumers are entitled to return any faulty goods and whether or which you have kept the box makes no difference.  A couple of years back I had a faulty phone - was looking for a refund from 02 and they were refusing because I had no box.... their stance didn't last too long.


----------



## Caveat

Sue Ellen said:


> Clarks



Don't get me started.

But good advice otherwise as ever Sue Ellen


----------



## jhegarty

annet said:


> Look at the returns policy - is there any in the shop or on the receipt.  Consumers are entitled to return any faulty goods and whether or which you have kept the box makes no difference.  A couple of years back I had a faulty phone - was looking for a refund from 02 and they were refusing because I had no box.... their stance didn't last too long.



But the goods are not faulty.


----------



## annR

A lot of shops have a returns policy which allows you to return the goods even if they're not faulty.  I think it's very unreasonable of them to expect you to return them in the box if you didn't get the box in the first place - it's their own fault for not insisting on you taking the box.  I was in the same situation in Arnotts and I just pointed out to the lady that when I was offered a choice of whether to take the box or not I wasn't told that I would have to have the box to return them.  They do after all make a point of telling you the returns policy but never mention the box!


----------



## WaterSprite

I have often been told that, if I don't take the box, the shoes cannot be returned.  However, as other posters mention, this means nothing if the goods are faulty.


----------



## fobs

If your daighter was fitted for the shoes and sold an ill-fitting pair I feel you have grounds for a return rather than you just picking the size yourself. That is why parents pay such inflated prices for kids shoes so they are fitted properly. I have returned clarks childrens shoes on 2 occasions to our local shop for my kids. 
1. Sandals were cutting my daughters foot and was told this shouldn't happen so returned no problem.
2. Shoe heel lifted after less than one month of use by my son so felt they were not sturdy enough.

The returns policy of my local shoe shop mean I feel confident paying 45-50 euro for kids shoes knowing if there is any problem i can return them. If they refused this i would shop elsewhere.


----------



## olddoll

When I buy shoes I never take the box and it has never been indicated to me that there would be a problem returning the shoes without the box.  On a recent occasion I returned a pair of shoes because they did not match an outfit and there was no problem at all.


----------



## sandrat

Eve1 said:


> when we got home we realised we didn't get the right shoe


 
Do you mean they sold you a different shoe to the one you tried on / paid for or you realised they weren't right for your taste?


----------



## Padraigb

Eve1 said:


> ... when we got home we realised we didn't get the right shoe...



I think missing half the pair is a legitimate basis on which to return them (it).

To me, the issue is very simple: if the shoes are faulty, you have rights as a consumer that cannot be abrogated because you do not have the box; if you are returning shoes with no fault simply because your daughter does not like them, you don't have anything to stand on (pun, bad though it is, intended).


----------



## joanmul

WaterSprite said:


> I have often been told that, if I don't take the box, the shoes cannot be returned. However, as other posters mention, this means nothing if the goods are faulty.


 I have been told that as well but didn't think about goods being faulty. You have a point there but it doesn't sound as if the shoes were faulty in the OP's case.


----------



## MANTO

samanthajane said:


> No of course not, the box is the best thing about getting new shoes.....it's too keep them dry where your wearing them. It's the new fashion to keep the box over the shoes!!!


 
You might just have something there - maybe Pyjamas and Boxed feet will be the new trend  Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## CatherineB

I think they actually scan shoes from the box? Perhaps they have another way though. It makes sense since the shoes are stored/sold that way etc. I see no problem with allowing this 'no box, no return' rule as long as everyone is told at time of purchase of it. They're not obliged to take back anything that's not faulty anyway. Shoe shops are a bit cranky on return policy, it differs widely. Office will not accept anything other than faulty refunds. Schuh have a goodwill refund policy of 365 days...

Your best bet is to go in with shoes and receipt and talk (nicely) to whichever manager.


----------



## samanthajane

MANTO said:


> You might just have something there - maybe Pyjamas and Boxed feet will be the new trend  Thanks for making me laugh


 
Now hold your horses there..............

Pyjamas are ONLY allowed to be worn inside the house. Where as my new idea of showing off the shoe boxes might catch on, it is never allowed to venture outside of ones house in pyjamas. 

Funny you should mention that as i saw a girl walking her dog the other day in pyjamas, i cringed just looking at her!


----------

